# Bug Bites



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

We all know we get mosquito bites, etc., when we are out camping. It's just part of it. I, recently, had the misfortune to have big ants bite me up/down both legs, especially behind the knee!! OUCHIE, ITCHY!!!
I used to find this stuff called Chigarid. It went on like nail polish, and worked like a charm, but the FDA pulled it, because it would "dry out" over time. DUH!! Tried Chigarex, the cream, and it was a no-go.
Best things I found were Campho-Phenique (used to use it years ago) and the best was Bacitracin ointment with pain relief (lidocaine). It's an antibiotic first-aid ointment and it lasted from shower-to-shower, usually. WHAT A RELIEF!!








Just thought I'd pass this on, and hope it helps someone!!
Darlene


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Darlene, thanks for the info! If you get Chigger (Red bugs) bites, clear nail polish works as well as Chigger Rid.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe/GA said:


> Darlene, thanks for the info! If you get Chigger (Red bugs) bites, clear nail polish works as well as Chigger Rid.


Thank YOU for that info, too!! Living in the mountains, on a wooded lot, step on a leaf, and you get big by something, it seems!! LOL
Darlene


----------

